# Cách cai nghiện thuốc lá vừa đơn giản, không tốn tiền lại hiệu quả



## MoonLight (1/6/18)

Cách cai nghiện thuốc lá vừa đơn giản, không tốn tiền lại hiệu quả, giúp bạn không còn lệ thuộc vào loại chất gây nghiện độc hại này nữa.

*Nguyên nhân khiến bạn khó cai thuốc lá*
Theo các chuyên gia, người hút thuốc không bỏ được là do hai lý do chủ yếu: thiếu nicotin và yếu tố tâm lý. Nicotin (trong thuốc lá) khi mới dùng sẽ gây hưng phấn (đỡ mệt mỏi, buồn ngủ). Khi bỏ thuốc lá sẽ không bị hội chứng cai, nhưng vì thiếu nicotin nên không có trạng thái hưng phấn, người hút thèm hút lại để có trạng thái thú vị này. Về tâm lý, hút để vui, tỏ ra sành điệu, tự tin...




_Cai nghiện thuốc lá đòi hỏi người nghiện phải kiên trì và có phương pháp (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Muốn bỏ thuốc lá phải loại bỏ hai chướng ngại vật này. Đa số chỉ cần loại bỏ yếu tố tâm lý là bỏ được thuốc lá. Cũng có người cần dùng đến thuốc hỗ trợ.

*Cách cai nghiện thuốc lá vừa đơn giản, không tốn tiền lại hiệu quả*
So với các chất gây nghiện khác như rượu, ma tuý (morphin, heroin), thuốc lá dễ cai hơn nhiều. Quan trọng cần quyết tâm và kiên trì. Bạn có thể áp dụng một trong những cách dễ dàng dưới đây để hỗ trợ quá trình cai thuốc lá bao gồm:

*Uống thật nhiều nước để cai thuốc lá*
Có thể uống nước trái cây hoặc nước khoáng trong ba ngày đầu cai thuốc. Nước sẽ giúp thải loại nicotine nhanh hơn. Trà xanh loại nhẹ cũng khá hữu ích. Nên tránh trà đen và cà phê trong những ngày này.

*Người nghiện thuốc lá phải tự gây xao lãng *
Khi thèm thuốc, bạn có thể mở tivi, đi tắm, gọi điện thoại, làm việc nhà, đi chơi... Những việc này sẽ làm tâm trí bạn rời xa điếu thuốc.




_Muốn cai nghiện thuốc lá cần phải có những biện pháp hàng ngày (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Đánh răng khi cai thuốc lá*
Mỗi khi cơn thèm thuốc lá trở nên "cồn cào", giằng xé, bạn có thể đi đánh răng. Cảm giác sạch sẽ trong miệng sẽ làm mất đi cơn thèm thuốc. Luôn có thứ gì đó để ăn mỗi khi lên cơn thèm, ví dụ như bạc hà, kẹo cao su, thanh quế, hạt hướng dương...

*Tập thở sâu hằng ngày để cai thuốc lá*
Khi cơn thèm thuốc ập tới, bạn nên hít thật sâu và thở ra từ từ vài lần cho đến khi cơn ghiền thuốc qua đi.

Thêm bột nhân sâm vào bữa sáng

Nhân sâm có hiệu quả rất cao để làm giảm tiết dopamine - một trong những thành tố chính trong nicotine.

*Tập thể dục ngắn khi cai thuốc lá*
Bất cứ khi nào cảm thấy thèm thuốc, bạn cũng có thể thực hiện chừng 5-10 lần hít đất. Tâm trí và cơ thể bạn sẽ nhanh chóng bị hướng vào hoạt động mới. Bạn cũng có thể chơi game thời gian ngắn để không còn nghĩ về thuốc lá.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

